# "This copy of Windows is not genuine" but it is!



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

yesterday, i used my laptop (windows 7, 64bit) with no problems. well, i turn it on today & all of a sudden, i get the blue screen of death, so i rebooted it & let it repair. well, my signon screen came up, but when i logged into my windows, on the bottom right corner, it says this copy of windows is not genuine, but it is b/c i got it through my school & have the code.

i tried to restore it & nothing worked. i even went as far back as 1/6/12 (i do it every other day or so when i remember).

what is going on?? i'm scared i've lost all my stuff!

thanks for any help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read the following link from Microsoft:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2008385/en-us


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks for the link. even though it's not a server, would it work? that whole link confuses me, though.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It doesn't need to be a server.

What's your version of Windows 7?

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *winver*.

Press Enter.


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

okay, let me try reading the gibberish again. thanks!


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

oops, sorry, i didn't see what you posted. it's windows 7 professional version 6.1 SP1.


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

i am just so confused. i can't find any of the stuff the instructions tell me to look up.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In Windows 7 Pro you'll find a Group Policy Editor.

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *gpedit.msc*

Press Enter.

You'll be in the Group Policy Editor.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can also open a Notepad window.

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *Notepad*

Press Enter.

Copy the following text and paste it in the Notepad window:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-18]
"Flags"=dword:0000000c
"State"=dword:00000000
"RefCount"=dword:00000001
"Sid"=hex:01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00
"ProfileImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,72,00,6f,\
00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
5c,00,63,00,6f,00,6e,00,66,00,69,00,67,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,\
00,6d,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,00,00
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-19]
"ProfileImagePath"=hex(2):43,00,3a,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,\
00,73,00,5c,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,\
66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,4c,00,6f,00,63,00,61,00,6c,00,53,00,65,\
00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00
"Flags"=dword:00000000
"State"=dword:00000000
 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-20]
"ProfileImagePath"=hex(2):43,00,3a,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,\
00,73,00,5c,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,\
66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,4e,00,65,00,74,00,77,00,6f,00,72,00,6b,\
00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00
"Flags"=dword:00000000
"State"=dword:00000000
```
Save the text file as *Profilelist.reg*

Double-click on the new *Profilelist.reg *to merge it to the registry.

Restart your computer.


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

okay, so here's what i've done so far from the link...

method A: the plug & play was already disabled, so i couldn't do much with that. everything in that list was disabled actually, not sure if that means anything.

method B: i can't seem to find step 2. i don't see an edit security anywhere & i've clicked around. i skipped it & tried to find step 3, but i didn't find that, either. i don't know if this means anything, but "computer configuration" @ the top of the tree has a red x by it.

method C: i did it & rebooted & still nothing happened.


thanks again for your help! sorry i'm an idiot.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download and run *MGADiag*. 

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program 
Click "Continue" 
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default). 
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard. 
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply. 
 
Please download and run *WVCheck*. 

Double-click WVCheck.exe. 
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space. 
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

1.

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 50
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: N/A, hr=0x80004005
Windows Product Key Hash: N/A, hr=0x80004005
Windows Product ID: 55041-090-4432521-86613
Windows Product ID Type: 6
Windows License Type: Volume MAK
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048
ID: {7915A24C-ACFF-4D28-8A59-9CFBD4CC7E92}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Professional
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
TTS Error: T:20120116183619756-
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: B4D0AA8B-604-645_025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{7915A24C-ACFF-4D28-8A59-9CFBD4CC7E92}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-BBBBB</PKey><PID>55041-090-4432521-86613</PID><PIDType>6</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1035659620-3069780959-2510788297</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Sony Corporation</Manufacturer><Model>VGN-NS325J</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>R2030Y3</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="4"/><Date>20090826000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>0FCE3A07018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Central Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>1</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>Sony</OEMID><OEMTableID>VAIO</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 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

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Error: product key not found.

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 12:20:2011 23:55
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NgAAAAEAAwABAAIAAAABAAAABAABAAEAeqh2v6wnmkaWPi5lxqJqciofgjIaWhAycoq+QUbK

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x0
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC Sony VAIO
FACP Sony VAIO
HPET Sony VAIO
MCFG Sony VAIO
SLIC Sony VAIO
SSDT Sony VAIO
SSDT Sony VAIO

i'm waiting on the second scan...


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

Windows Validation Check
Version: 1.9.12.5
Log Created On: 2217_16-01-2012
-----------------------

Windows Information
-----------------------
Windows Version: Windows 7 Service Pack 1 
Windows Mode: Normal
Systemroot Path: C:\Windows

WVCheck's Auto Update Check
-----------------------
Auto-Update Option: Download updates and install them automatically.
-----------------------
Last Success Time for Update Detection: 2012-01-17 01:40:05
Last Success Time for Update Download: 2012-01-17 01:40:33
Last Success Time for Update Installation: 2012-01-17 02:43:47


WVCheck's Registry Check Check
-----------------------
Antiwpa: Not Found
-----------------------
Chew7Hale: Not Found
-----------------------


WVCheck's File Dump
-----------------------
C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 8/3/2011 19:57:13
Modification; 20/11/2010 6:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 8/3/2011 19:57:13
Modification; 20/11/2010 6:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5b467ba9bd0679bb\slwga.dll
Size: 14848 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:52:11
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:41:54
MD5; cc03cf9f24946dcbd70acb3e1b2f05bf
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_5b856235bcd79403\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 10/2/2011 14:33:27
Modification; 21/12/2010 0:15:31
MD5; b7213e92b270761b88b313b62ba0e13b
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_5be2bf06d6168a3a\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 10/2/2011 14:33:27
Modification; 21/12/2010 0:9:5
MD5; 86b7d4d7a87ecb9e6bded44c52c8d5d9
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5d778f71b9f4fd55\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 8/3/2011 19:57:28
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:27:26
MD5; b6d6886149573278cba6abd44c4317f5
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ff27e02604a90885\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:36:22
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_ff66c6b2047a22cd\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 10/2/2011 14:33:27
Modification; 20/12/2010 23:38:16
MD5; 2008845b41d561fb77b77bbe0045099e
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_ffc423831db91904\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 10/2/2011 14:33:27
Modification; 20/12/2010 23:29:6
MD5; 2332de32759ebcc691850e092b2564a6
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_0158f3ee01978c1f\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 8/3/2011 19:57:13
Modification; 20/11/2010 6:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 20/1/2008 20:50:13
Modification; 20/1/2008 20:50:13
MD5; 6b5dc9711fd15a0e944a4f17366e2300
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
Size: 12288 bytes
Creation; 6/12/2009 8:45:27
Modification; 11/4/2009 1:28:24
MD5; da887f28054d78ee8637bebb924a2db5
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-licensing-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_aa66056bb20829cd\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 20/1/2008 20:50:13
Modification; 20/1/2008 20:50:13
MD5; 6b5dc9711fd15a0e944a4f17366e2300
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-licensing-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_ac517e77af29f519\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 20/1/2008 20:50:13
Modification; 20/1/2008 20:50:13
MD5; 6b5dc9711fd15a0e944a4f17366e2300
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-licensing-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_4e4769e7f9aab897\slwga.dll
Size: 12288 bytes
Creation; 20/1/2008 20:51:9
Modification; 20/1/2008 20:51:9
MD5; 7269a928bc18dafbddcffb96b6e987f1
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-licensing-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_5032e2f3f6cc83e3\slwga.dll
Size: 12288 bytes
Creation; 6/12/2009 8:45:27
Modification; 11/4/2009 1:28:24
MD5; da887f28054d78ee8637bebb924a2db5
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old.000\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
Size: 14848 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:52:11
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:41:54
MD5; cc03cf9f24946dcbd70acb3e1b2f05bf
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old.000\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:36:22
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old.000\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5b467ba9bd0679bb\slwga.dll
Size: 14848 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:52:11
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:41:54
MD5; cc03cf9f24946dcbd70acb3e1b2f05bf
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows.old.000\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ff27e02604a90885\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 18:36:22
Modification; 13/7/2009 20:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------


WVCheck's Dir Dump
-----------------------
WVCheck found no known bad directories.


WVCheck's Missing File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no missing Windows files.


WVCheck's HOSTS File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no bad lines in the hosts file.


WVCheck's MD5 Check
EXPERIMENTAL!!
-----------------------
user32.dll - 5e0db2d8b2750543cd2ebb9ea8e6cdd3


-------- End of File, program close at 2239_16-01-2012 --------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can see you have a Multiple Activation Key (MAK) Volume License provided by your school. Who installed it on your computer? Was it the school? Can't you have it fixed by them? Is this your personal computer or it has been provided by the school?

Looks like it might need to be reactivated. Your IT Pros at school should be able to do this for you.

The MAK model is used for one-time activation with Microsoft's hosted activation services. These keys are similar to standard VLKs in that users must enter the MAK on their individual computers to activate the products.

There are two ways to activate computers using the MAK model. The first method is MAK independent activation, which requires that each computer independently connect with Microsoft and be activated, either over the Internet or by telephone. The second method is MAK proxy activation. With this method, a computer acting as a MAK proxy gathers activation information from multiple computers on the network and then sends a centralized activation request on their behalf. MAK proxy activation is configured using the Volume Activation Management Tool.

Like standard VLKs, MAKs allow a predetermined number of activations, depending on the number of licenses an organization requests. For example, if your donation includes 10 copies of Windows 7, you can use the Windows 7 MAK to install that product on 10 separate computers.


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

i installed it myself b/c it's my personal laptop. i can ask in school tomorrow, but i was hoping it was an easy fix. i just don't know how it happened out of nowhere & i am so mad! it was working perfectly fine 

thanks for your help. i appreciate it!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm also noticing you can still get Windows Updates even if it says "this copy of windows is not genuine":



> Last Success Time for Update Detection: 2012-01-17 01:40:05
> Last Success Time for Update Download: 2012-01-17 01:40:33
> Last Success Time for Update Installation: 2012-01-17 02:43:47


That's odd to me!


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

it's genuine, but i figured out what it was! the key i got was good for a year. a heads up would've been nice. i did run into another problem, though...

i got another key off the website (genuine, of course), but now all it logs me in as is roaming profile. i went into my user settings & every one is listed as local. am i doing it wrong?

thanks!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

A *roaming user profile* allows users with a computer joined to a domain to log on to any computer on the same network and access their documents. That's the type of user profile you'd see in a corporate setting, like a school.


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, but i don't want that. i'm on the domain at school, but hardly use it. how do i change it so i just use my local machine? thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm confused.....you own the computer, but the school owns the OS?

this is beginning to get into some rather gray areas that I am unsure we will be able to assist with.

At this stage, it may be best to go to the school and ask them for assistance, as they have obviously set some restrictions up on that OS, especially as it's on a domain.


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm sorry! okay, i made it more difficult than it was. pretend i bought this laptop with the OS  i got the OS from microsoft's student downloads they allow for free, which comes with keys we can use.

so, now, my windows is fine, i've got this key for 2 years before it expires again. my problem is the roaming profile that won't stay local.

sorry again! if i'm still confusing you, don't worry about it. i'm confusing myself lol


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries, but I don't like pretending about anything when it comes to copyrights and ownership. 

Who _does_ own the laptop? You or the school?

If you got the OS from MSDN, all you should need to do would be to contact MS and explain the situation to them......again, I think that we've gone about as far as we can here on this forum.......


----------



## JGjo (Oct 20, 2006)

i understand! i promise it's from the microsoft (MSDN) website. i get tons of software for free (legally)!

the laptop is mine.

okay, i will try contacting them. i just don't know why it keeps roaming. grrr

thanks again! i appreciate it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries........keep us informed, but again, I think we've about reached the limit as to what we (Techguy.org) can do.

thanks for understanding, 

v


----------

